
Unseen Art – classical art paintings in 3D for the blind - danboarder
http://www.unseenart.org/
======
baumgarn
I dont know, would this have informative value for blind people? But certainly
the object is not the artwork itself anymore, its just a transfer of
structural information. It is also subject to a high level of interpretation
of the recreating sculptor. Doesn't really make sense to me.

There's an irony to them picking the Mona Lisa, a painting that is populary
seen as an icon of art, but really only on a very primitive level. It is
almost just a media invention of what art is - and there it stops. I'd argue
nobody is really seeing the mona lisa anymore.

~~~
panglott
The other option is written picture descriptions, which could easily go more
than a thousand words trying to capture all of the information discussed in an
art criticism class. Things like the composition of elements.

It's more typical these days for students who are blind to be in a class with
sighted students. You don't want to have to exclude them from the discussion
if possible.

Ultimately these are just fancy tactile graphics. Sure, it's different, but
tactile graphics are well established in math and science education. And 3D
printing has real potential here, since tactile graphics can be expensive to
produce and distribute for this low-incidence population.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZREwnV_XRsA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZREwnV_XRsA)

------
goldenkey
Starry night is so easy to feel... I feel like it'd be better to give a height
to each pixel in the painting based on its luminosity/color. A sculpture is
not a painting. At least with this height method, the information conveyed (in
terms of entropy) is the same, and if properly trained, I bet anyone could
understand the painting through the bump-mapping.

------
fdej
Nice project. I wonder, would
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Caricatures_by_L...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Caricatures_by_Leonardo_da_Vinci)
appear as funny to a blind person as they are to a seeing person?

------
frozenport
Why does a blind person wear a wrist watch?

~~~
vog
Typically, those watches have a button that they can press to generate a voice
output that tells them the current time (and date).

For example:

[http://www.braillebookstore.com/Talking-
Watches](http://www.braillebookstore.com/Talking-Watches)

